# Monitor geht nur manchmal an!



## Problem_ (3. September 2011)

Ich habe ein problem mit meinem computer ich habe schon sehr viele Freunde gefragt die sich mit Computern auskennen aber keine Ahnung haben was los ist.
Also nun zum Problem.

Sobald ich meinen Monitor an Meinen PC (nicht an die Grafikkarte) anschließe geht mein Monitor problemlos an.
Wenn ich Ihn an meine Grafikkarte hänge bleibt mein Monitor im Standby also das Lämpchen leuchtet aber geht nicht an.
Keine Reaktion.

Manchmal geht es dann aber wenn ich ihn an meine Grafikkarte anschließe.

...

BITTE HELFT MIR !


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor geht nur manchmal an ! [HILFE!]*

Nenne mal die gesamte Hardware und die Werte vom Netzteil. Ich tippe darauf das es durch Alterung usw nicht mehr die Leistung hat, und beim Start die Karte nicht mitbekommt. Schonmal versucht alles unnötige vom Rechner zu trennen, so das er nur mit den nötigsten Komponenten gestartet wird?


----------



## Problem_ (3. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor geht nur manchmal an ! [HILFE!]*

Wo steht das alles ? 

ich bin nicht gerade sehr erfahren.


----------



## Gast1657919404 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor geht nur manchmal an ! [HILFE!]*

Wie viel Watt dein Netzeil hat steht meistens an der Seite (z.B. 550W oder 450W). Also wenn du die Gehäuseseite aufmachst sieht man es meistens schon. 
Wenn du nicht weißt was für Hardware in deinem Rechner steckt, benutzt du am besten CPU-Z (heißt mittlerweile CPU-ID) und GPU-Z.


----------



## Problem_ (3. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor geht nur manchmal an ! [HILFE!]*

also auf dem Netzteil steht :

(+3.3V & +5V = 115W Max),Total output continuous shell not exceed 250watts

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Das müsste meine Hardware sein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor geht nur manchmal an ! [HILFE!]*

Wichtiger wären die 12V Werte, was steht als Hersteller drauf. Mache notfalls ein Foto davon, und lade es hier direkt im Forum hoch. Die Screenshots wäre hier im Forum auch besser angebracht und auch etwas klein. Hier mal die passende Anleitung dafür


----------



## Problem_ (3. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor geht nur manchmal an ! [HILFE!]*

da ich kein  Foto machen kann da meine Kamera viel zu schlecht ist schreibe ich jetz alles hier rein was auf dem netzteil steht.

FSP GOUP INC.

CB

_______________________________________________________________
MODEL NO: FSP250-60HEN
_______________________________________________________________
AC INPUT: 220-230V~,2 A, 50Hz
DC OUTPUT: +3.3V==17.0A(ORG),+5V == 18.0A (RED),+12V1==8.0A(YEL)
                   +5Vsb==2.0A(PURP),-12V==0.3A(BLUE),+12V2==14.0A(YEL/BLK)
                   P.G. SIGNAL (GREY),GROUND (BLACK)
(+3.3V & +5V = 115W Max),Total output continuous shell not exceed 250watts


Das steht alles auf dem Netzteil+Warnung die aber denke ich unwichtig ist.


----------



## Problem_ (3. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor geht nur manchmal an ! [HILFE!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So sieht mein Netzteil aus die habe ich allerdings aus dem Internet entnommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor geht nur manchmal an ! [HILFE!]*

Dann besorge doch mal ein Netzteil zum testen, das Teil ist ja wohl schon in Ehren ergraut


----------



## Problem_ (4. September 2011)

*AW: Monitor geht nur manchmal an ! [HILFE!]*

Wie könnte ich den zu 100% sicher gehen das es daran liegt ?
Denkst du das Netzteil kriegt die GraKa am anfang nicht gepackt ?

.
Gibt es ein Programm oder sonstiges womit ich das Testen kann ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. September 2011)

Aus eigener Erfahrung würde ich sagen ja. Ein Programm dafür ist mir nicht bekannt. Aber du sagtest ja selbst das er bei Onboard startet. Du könntest ja mal sehen eines leihweise zum testen zu bekommen


----------

